# oxy saved my life today



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I WOKE UP WITH THE WORST HEADACHE KNOWN TO MAN KIND. I WORKED ALL DAY AND FELT LIKE I WAS DYING. WHEN I CAME HOME I TOOK SOME OXY AND IT COMPLETELY TOOK AWAY MY HEADACHE AND MADE ME FULLY FUNCTIONAL. IN NO WAY AM I ENDORSING OXY BUT IT HAS MADE MY DP FADE TO WHERE I DON'T RECOGNIZE IT AND IF YOU HAVE ANY PAIN ANYWHERE IT COMPLETELY TAKES IT AWAY AND PUTS YOU IN A WORLD OF RELAXATION AND EASE. THANK YOU TO THE OXY MAKERS, YOU SERIOUSLY SAVED ME A WHOLE HELL OF ALOT OF PAIN TODAY.

PEACE AND LOVE (WHAT A HOMELESS GUY THAT I GAVE A RIDE HOME TOLD ME TODAY  )

PS: I HAVE EVEN HAD THE CONFIDENCE TO ASK GIRLS OUT LATELY


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You are so refreshing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe you were getting withdrawl symptoms...in the long run youre only making things worse for yourself if youre useing it to cope with dp...to go out,to have confidence.....you end up not being able to do any of those things without it and worse....unable to fuction without it.....



> I WOKE UP WITH THE WORST HEADACHE KNOWN TO MAN KIND. I WORKED ALL DAY AND FELT LIKE I WAS DYING. WHEN I CAME HOME I TOOK SOME OXY AND IT COMPLETELY TOOK AWAY MY HEADACHE AND MADE ME FULLY FUNCTIONAL


You do the maths.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Was that sarcasm hurricane? 

as it goes I forgot to say Kenny.,..it DID NOT save your life....would you have died without it?.....speed "saved my life once" blah blah blah :? :roll: like fuck did it.......its saving me,its my hero,it helps me,its a miricle,it makes EVERYTHING seem ok, is a sign youre falling for her adulterous charms.....of course oxy got rid of your pain..its a pain killer init?....Woohoo paracetamol cured my headache today....I dunno i think you layed your post out that way..you want to be a drug addict you think its cool....but she,ll chew you up and spit you out if you abuse her........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

spirit - what's up with your responses to me. you are the most judgeful person on this website. do you think i think being a drug user is cool? I THINK IT'S COOL THAT IT TAKES MY PHUCKING DP AWAY. So ya I think it's phucking rad to find something drug or whatever that temporarily eases the unbearable suffering I've been through the last 2 years. So if you're just going to put me down find someone else to bag on because you are the most judgemental and sounds like hypocritical person on this website. I'm sorry I just can't stand it anymore. Every time I post and you reply you write as if I am an idiot and you are the wisest person on earth and put me down. Phuck off :twisted: I'm going down my own path and don't phucking judge me for it especially since you yourself have taken that own path.

Peace

PS: Not to say I don't want to carry conversations on with you I'm just tired of your attitude towards everything I post and what others post.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

She love you silly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> spirit - what's up with your responses to me. you are the most judgeful person on this website. do you think i think being a drug user is cool? I THINK IT'S COOL THAT IT TAKES MY PHUCKING DP AWAY. So ya I think it's phucking rad to find something drug or whatever that temporarily eases the unbearable suffering I've been through the last 2 years. So if you're just going to put me down find someone else to bag on because you are the most judgemental and sounds like hypocritical person on this website. I'm sorry I just can't stand it anymore. Every time I post and you reply you write as if I am an idiot and you are the wisest person on earth and put me down. Phuck off :twisted: I'm going down my own path and don't phucking judge me for it especially since you yourself have taken that own path
> 
> Peace.


Hey Kenny,Chill dude.i didnt think you were an idiot but im wondering now.....Im sorry if ive pissed you off.Im not judgeing you for useing drugs, you misunderstand,im prob one of the least judgemental people on this planet actually.....im worried for you thats all.Because I CHOSE THAT PATH...im not being a hypocrite.I havnt come on here saying "hey just say no to drugs drugs are bad" and all that bollox...drugs are VERY nice.....its just when people abuse them i worry about it ands that involves useing them for the wrong reason.Drugs are nice to us if we are nice to them,you have to respect the drugs thats all.

And let me tell you this now..I didnt use drugs at all while Dp...I grew a back bone and suffered it........i used speed when i was getting mentally/verbally/emotionaly abused daily by my dad and family...and was given black eyes and shit....and thrown out onto the street.And for dealing wth attempted rape by a family member-thats not something I shout about hence ive never mentioned it here before.

Yes im opinionaterd,yes i say what I think if i think it needs saying that doesnt mean im judgeing you,i want to try this oxycodone myself you know this ......its just that useing oxy or any opiate like drug to treat Dp is not a long term solution and if youre honest with yourself you know this.If you dont like what I write,tough ,dont fucking read it.....



> PS: Not to say I don't want to carry conversations on with you I'm just tired of your attitude towards everything I post and what others post.


If others have issue with me then im sure they can speak for themselves Kenny.Im tired of trying to help people here..putting in hours and just watching people throwing their life down the drain.the same people who were very grateful for my help once turn on me because i dont kiss their arse continuously,because I am not scared to be myself,because I wont "babysit" them..because I like who they dont like,because i am honest,because I do not change my personality to suit others. because i dont tell them exactly what they want to hear.......and all the other neurotic crap....the list is endless and BORING....,and it hurts me very much.

I wont reply to you anymore Kenny,I dont beleive I was rude to you like you have been to me.

Ill say nothing else to you


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

spirit, i think it would be more beneficial if the tone you used to reply to kenny this last time was how you replied before. the thing is, you say these hurtful things to people in a tone that is not much appreciated but then you reply with an apology, like it gives you a pass to continue saying hurtful things and then replying with a post about how you are not judgmental and are sorry if the post came off as rude. it's just a pattern i've noticed. but...



Spirit said:


> speed "saved my life once" blah blah blah like flower* did it.......its saving me,its my hero,it helps me,its a miricle,it makes EVERYTHING seem ok, is a sign youre falling for her adulterous charms.....of course oxy got rid of your pain..its a pain killer init?....Woohoo paracetamol cured my headache today....I dunno i think you layed your post out that way..you want to be a drug addict you think its cool....but she,ll chew you up and spit you out if you abuse her........


it's no wonder he found this post rude. just please try to be more considerate about the way you say things to people. most of us appreciate the honesty but there are so many other ways to get that point across without the sarcasm. hmm i realized i've just said "we" and "us". i don't want to speak for everyone in this respect so what i mean is that this is how i personally feel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

That isnt being rude.....maybe it just comes across that way on the internet.

If I was being rude i would sound like this;
Kenny you twat,grow up stop doing drugs and get a life..for fucks sake...you arsehole wanna be drug addict...

But i dont speak like that or think like that...

And with all due respect peachy...ive been useing this forum for over 6 yrs,you bareley know me.Yes ive been a crazy bitch these last couple of monthes...fair enough...........but if anyone is judgeing anyone around here you all wanna take a look at yourselfs.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

And to clear this up;



Spirit said:


> speed "saved my life once" blah blah blah like flower* did it.......its saving me,its my hero,it helps me,its a miricle,it makes EVERYTHING seem ok,


I was actually refereing to myself in this and how I used to think when on drugs.......you know what the problem is...kenny sounds just like me when i was abuseing drugs.........



> is a sign youre falling for her adulterous charms.....of course oxy got rid of your pain..its a pain killer init?....Woohoo paracetamol cured my headache today....I dunno i think you layed your post out that way..you want to be a drug addict you think its cool....but she,ll chew you up and spit you out if you abuse her........


This was aimed at kenny...but he does think its cool.its in your face obvious.....who snorts meds unless its for the "cool image effect".c,mon....when it doesnt work as well that way anyway,how is that benifiting oneself.....When im so anxious that i cant stand it,I dont stop and take the time to crush my valium and snort it.,i neck it because I need itfor anxiety I dont pause and think "oh im having a panic attack lets crush this baby up and powder my nose"......it wasnt rude,it was the fucking truth.

When i apologise,i am sorry for pissing someone off or upsetting them...im not allways sorry for what I say.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

the only thing i posted was what i've observed. the way i understand judging, is that i would have had to observe something and then take another step of calling you out for being a certain way or calling you a certain thing. i didn't call you rude or anything, i just said that your post came off that way. just to make that clear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Fair enough Peachy,thanks for being straight foward with me..you know I need that to sometimes.Im not being purposefully rude,im just a bit mad at the moment[cycling moods]im not useing that as an excuse but it is making me cagey,irritable,crazy,hyper,over the top...over the edge :evil: im sorry..i say sorry not becasuse i think it gives me a free ticket to do it again but because im really strugleing to control it,i apologise but it happens again.I will try to tone it down a bit,easier said that done...

Now if anyone wants me,they will find me in the bottom of this wine bottle  ...but dont judge me lol....cheers to you all.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Darren just told me he thinks you guys should have a threesome.
I said that Peach and Spirit would be fighting over Kenny.
So he said "OK I will join in and make it even."
So I said "if that happened, the girls would try to kill each other to get Kenny and then it would be all uneven again." :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Im toning it down Mark...what can I reply with to that. :|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You can send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Im on a better promise...


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you spirit. that honestly does mean a lot to me and i absolutely accept that apology and i believe that you are trying hard to be a better person than you already are.

and hell ya i'll fight over kenny. kennys da man 8) hehe
really it was nothing to do with him though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i believe that you are trying hard to be a better person than you already are. .


Thanks, I think...scratches head.........Am i a bad person?..

its the pixy dammit,i found the little bugger looking like butter wouldnt melt.. :roll:










Does he look inocent?

its okay about the "we" and "us" business to...my ears had been burning,im pretty perceptive..thankyou for accepting my apologie,now can we all be friends again?....pours you all a drink..

This toning it down bussiness is really hard :| ...... runs around the forum tipsy with arms out to sides going "weeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I do just want to point something out though...with great caution......Kenny seems to go nuts at me for saying the same things that others have said to him,except he doesnt go nuts at them,he kisses their arse.

Oh and just to add....I refrained from useing "us" and "we" as well......I cant talk for others.

Maybe its the way I say things?...like in the tegretol thread...my questions were clearly unwelcomed untill others chimed in..

Okay now im done...I just generally think that Kenny has a problem with me no matter what I say or how I say it,Period.I had said these things politley to him before but got a cold reply.

End of rant.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit I've had multiple PM's from others thanking me for speaking up to you. You put others down in alot of your responses and maybe you don't realize it. We here are all struggling immensely from the torment of DP. When you put yourself on a pedestal it only makes things worse. I don't not like you I've just decided to speak up about the issue. **Takes shot of alcohol** mmm thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Where ?..where the fuck do I put others down?....please point it out...where are all these fucking posts Kenny? huh.......
Its absolute bull crap.......multiple PM,S...well show them to me then.
When have I ever put myself on a pedastool?....as i see it I put myself down plenty....open your eyes...I cannot help if others perceive me in that way...I avoid it at all costs actually...i dont like the expectations of others.But Ill tell you I get multiple pms every day of people asking me for help and I come back here to answar them,thats what I care about.
Well arent you the hero? Ill tell you what youve had shall I...youve had a few PM,s from a few of the woman here probably....well i can appreiciate that...girls are bitchy and jealous of stupid shit ...theyre all sweet to your face and then bitch behind your back..thats where im differant.At least im fucking honest and up front about it....they need to grow the fuck up.I know who they are and if i ever saw them in real life i would knock them the fuck out.
Its you who has the issue Kenny.Its not my problem.I dont need this childish crap.Ive NEVER had any problems on this forum with people untill you and a few others joined .......you may "not not like me" but I definatly dont like you and at least i have the guts to say it to you.
I hope you drowned in the bottle youve crawled out from....have another.Just Stay outa my fucking way.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jesus you guys need haldol not oxycodone :roll: .

Opiates helped my dp/dr and brain fog but not as much as clonazepam did. Opiates have anti-anxiety properties but unlike benzos they are also pretty damn euphoric. I use them everyday for pain and although they are pretty benign in there effects on the body they certainly do have drawbacks. The main one being addiction and withdrawal and there is also the chance that you may get careless and overdose.

If you have tried everything else and nothing has worked for you besides oxycodone or other opiates then id say use it. If it enabels you to function then thats that. But don't say that nobody warned you how bad withdrawal sickness is when you wake up some morning feeling like every joint in your body is being sawed up with a chain saw and you have awful stomach cramps along with other problems.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOk SO!!

Lets get back to the topic, and take in what people say and understand that we are individuals, some understandably a little more sensitve than others!

I am out of the loop here, so im sure I will get laughed at, Kenny what is Oxy? hahaha

Also how was your road trip to Seattle? I would love to go thre, but I am planning on a trip to America next year when my therapy is all over  So I think we should all try meet up somewhere!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

P.s Lyns I loveeeeeeeeee those little statue things!!!  x


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Oxy is oxycodone which is a fairly strong opiate. It's found in oxycontin which is time release oxycodone and in instant release preperations such as roxicodone and oxy IR's. It's also in percocet which is acetaminophen (paracetamol for people in the UK and elsewhere) and oxycodone and percodan which is oxycodone with aspirin.

It seems to get the most media attension out of any opiate now and you often hear various bullshit horror stories about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> Jesus you guys need haldol not oxycodone :roll: .


Yeah thanks C,... youre prob right,speaking for myself....i want something,i dont care what it is anymore..... a sledge hammer perhaps.



comfortably numb said:


> and percodan which is oxycodone with aspirin.


What might they prescribe this for?....and is it possible to then extract the oxy from the aspirin?...aspirin is water soluable isnt it?...this might be a stupid question but im asking it,for reasons unneeded to be given and because its really interesting.

Thanks robs...i love the pixys to.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit :







"I am going to get pissed and tell you, Kenny, that you are a drunk!!!!!!

Kenny:







"Ya well. I am going to get high and tell you, that you, are a drug addict!!!!

Robsy:







"I just want every body to love each other in a nice way - ya know what I mean?"

Mark:







"Hi guys. I am just fine thank you very much. Nothing ever bothers me. I am just happy as a clam. I wrote a letter to my dpd the other day. Then I called it, sent a fax. Emailed. Messanger pigeon. I felt so good. Then the police showed up with a restraining order, so I said to the police "I feel great today. How are you? Welcome. Would you like a cup of tea and some...."

Kenny:







Let's kill him.

Spirit and Robsy:














Ya, make it hurt!!!

Mark:







Sh-t.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

so is this like legal over the counter stuff? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark maybe im being oversensitive now...but it hurts me that people are perceiving me that way,especially when im not myself at the moment and am not really like this.And taking the piss out of it doesnt help.

Still it was funny :lol: and you put a smile on my face so thanks  but why did you draw me with red hair and all that lipstick lol? and nacked,only robsy has a dress on.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OH MY GOD MARK AHAHAH.

I just read that!!! I missed it before, who knows how!! I laughed SO much, you my friend have a lot of time on your hands, im thankfuk though at times hahaha 

xx

You forgot peachy!!! Make us both have flowers in our hair, like punk rockers x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol Lynsey - dont worry, its so hard to misinterpret or get your point across on here

Also, mark lyns needs a dress!!!! x


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am just a bit bummed out and was making myself happy at other peoples expence.
It worked for me. Although, I am now dead. Or deader.

My shrink and I think bummed out should be in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual thingie above sad which is above depressed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Rob...it is very easy to misinterpret.I was going to quit and leave the forum to make everyones life a bit easier.But I can realise my past behaviour is not very nice at times...its a bitter pill to swallow but im downing that baby...and trying.

Mark.I wanted what Robs said..sulks  ....or you could have had me saying

I AM







the most judge"MENTAL" and hypocrital person on this forum!!!!!!!!! :!: ...Im getting wasted but YOU ,well YOU are a wanna be druggie if you do it!..takes some more valium and alcohol..and sticks LSD tabs under her eyelids..

I want a stripey dress-black and purple and i have long black hair to....and some gothic eye make up.....I WANT THE WORLD!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Better?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Thanks Rob...it is very easy to misinterpret.I was going to quit and leave the forum to make everyones life a bit easier.But I can realise my past behaviour is not very nice at times...its a bitter pill to swallow but im downing that baby...and trying.
> 
> Mark.I wanted what Robs said..sulks  ....or you could have had me saying
> 
> ...


OOPS just a second


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah yeah mark where's me?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lynsey dont u dare leave the forum for those reasons

I love u to bits and I know u have a big heart, but gees we have all said things we didnt mean at times, or that we did mean and wish we had not have sent it anyway.

Kenny will let it go wont u kenny? u cant get angry and surf it doesnt mix 8)

So lets forget it, and maybe just re-read what we type no matter how annoyed we are at the time, or sleep on it and see if we have a different perspective in the morning.

Love u guys xx


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh robsy.... how can you not love robsy.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG Mark!

That was freakin funny.

HAHAHAHA

:lol: :lol: :lol:

in a way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Lynsey dont u dare leave the forum for those reasons
> 
> I love u to bits So lets forget it, and maybe just re-read what we type no matter how annoyed we are at the time, or sleep on it and see if we have a different perspective in the morning.
> 
> Love u guys xx


I love you to bits to Robs.mwwwwwwwah.x.

I wish it was that simple for me...when i get a cirtain way because im hyper its like im not fully aware of how things i say sound or impact or people latley or evenif im aware of what im saying.......Then when im a bit more level headed the next day or something i read stuff ive written and think "my god did I say that?! and say it like that..  ...its very worrying to me,i really am very concerned if im hurting people,its upsetting to me and them...I think its time to accept i have a problem
re-reading posts before i post them with extreme paranoia..untill last night when i lost it again because i cant seem to get anything right at the moment.Its sad at one time I got on really well with Kenny i think. 

Okay..lets try and move on then.


Mark said:


> Better?


Oh my god you put me in a spotty dress!  ....lol.....no thanks for at least dressing me mark :lol: im such hard work arent i..  .my thighs look big though...lol..We do need peachy there to.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ok this might freak u out lynsey but...

EVERYONE! LYNSEY LIKE A FEW OTHERS ON HERE HAVE BI-POLAR. SO DO NOT TAKE ANYTHING SHE/THEY SAY TO HEART AS THEY DONT REALLY MEAN IT. THEY ALL HAVE A LOT OF LOVE TO GIVE AND ARE JUST THE SAME WONDERFUL PEOPLE AS EVERYONE ELSE. SO JUST BARE IT MIND OK!!!!

Ok so thats out there now, hopefully people will understand u are going through a tough time and just bare in mind that other people on here have shit days too 

problem solved.

Much love to u peachy u little peach yum yum x


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Ok so thats out there now, hopefully people will understand u are going through a tough time and just bare in mind that other people on here have shit days too


Thanks Robs.Ok ,Its a done deal 

L.x


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Peach:







My dress is see-through. But don't look you naughty boys. If you find me attractive that?s _your _ problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

EDIT

That looks like me Mark..Just a bit..I thought it was i nearly peed laughing  :lol: ........


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OH MY GOD LOL

Mark u could do a full strip of these u are a funny one!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

:shock: ahah :lol: ahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

caption fits too.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> OH MY GOD LOL
> 
> Mark u could do a full strip of these u are a funny one!!! :mrgreen:


omg he totally should


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate typing now.

I am going to that T-Shirt out of these types of guys.
The guy doing the drawing is taking too long.
There are plenty of "characters" on this site to do a strip.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

omg.mark...your avator looks like my ex on anti psychotics.....honestly :wink: ...is it sposd to be you.?..cept he was hot.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Where ?..where the flower* do I put others down?....please point it out...where are all these flower* posts Kenny? huh.......


hahahhhahahaaha see below.... vvvv



> I definatly dont like you and at least i have the guts to say it to you.
> I hope you drowned in the bottle youve crawled out from....have another.Just Stay outa my flower* way.


hmmmm....scratches head


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark - you = awesome

Peachy - you too

Robsy - you mah DP girl :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets all be friends!!!

Kenny I know Lynsey said some suff that upset you, she is going through a crap time right now, and its easy to lash out.

We are all so different and make our own choices no one should judge, no one!

Can we sort this out so this interesting post doesnt get ruined? 

Lets sit by the campfire, whip out the guitar and sing cumbayah ma lord cumbayahhhhhhh


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I took Lynsey's shot and then she told me to f*** off and drown in it, so I don't think she should be invited to the campfire if she's going to be bashing people over the head with bottles or better yet putting them in a choke hold and drowning them. Interesting to find out Spirit's name is Lynsey....same name as my ex-girlfriend....

note to self : do not name children Lynsey :lol:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lol, I dont think she took your "drinking shot" that way, i understood what u mean now.

i promise lyns will be very calm to the campfire. If we run out of wood mind if we use your surf board? haha xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dont worry about it Robs.But thankyou for trying.x

Kenny Ive addmitted my mistakes and apologised for it..it was you who wanted to carry it on by insulting me further.I realise now how much my words have hurt and I AM SORRY....and trying hard to not do it again,I dont think you have realised how much yours hurt.



surfingisfun001 said:


> Mark - you = awesome
> 
> Peachy - you too
> 
> Robsy - you mah DP girl :wink:


I may have a tongue like a razor.....but thats just childish and very nasty.
I tried but you dont want to drop it by the looks of things,fair enough....but I do and so does everyone else.
Its simply to upsetting ,I cant carry it on.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice format for turning things around to make me look like the idiot. sorry hun didn't work this time.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robsy said:


> lol, I dont think she took your "drinking shot" that way, i understood what u mean now.
> 
> i promise lyns will be very calm to the campfire. If we run out of wood mind if we use your surf board? haha xx


if we run out of wood we can find more, my surfboard is precious to me, my last one flew off the top of my car so this is the last one I got.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

"cumbayah ma lord cumbayahhhhhhh"...we can sing kings of leon i like them also..."she stole my karma oh no".... :lol:

kenny i have been a twat

Is that good enough.....youre not the black sheep....I am

cumbayah ma lord cumbayahhhhhhh

im going home,goodnight...god bless.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

wrong lynsey we are ALL the special black sheep, we are just black sheep together 

Kenny that was an apology, accept it or i will really burn ur surfboard oh yes i can be a bunny boiler mwhHAHAHAHAHA :twisted:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

god bless. fair enough, I'm ready to stop arguing. **pours Lynsey a drink**


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robsy :x :x :x anything but my surfboard


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

aww everything worked out in the end thats so awesome


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ain't love a sweet thing


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Daren:







Damn you God!!!! This is not how it was supposed to end!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

HHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MARK U ARE FUNNY FUNNY 

yay, kenny, im off to bed now, will have a much sweeter sleep now peace has been made. Thank u and amen.

P.S u can keep the surfboard, now i know your weakness hahaha kidding :lol:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> Daren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make me mark!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

What I miss?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark you are a god!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> god bless. fair enough, I'm ready to stop arguing. **pours Lynsey a drink**


Thanks Kenny.I didnt expect you to just forgive me or to just carry on as normal like nothing had happened.What I said to you was pretty rough,I understand you are/were angry after reading that,I would be to.
I havnt shown you much respect latley and I can see ive been a total full of myself hypocrite now.When you recover and feel ok,you forget how hard it is when things are rough ,its not untill im struggleing again now and im self medicating with to much valium and alcohol and more if/when i can get my hands on it..that I realise how hard it is and that when its like that you will do anything to just feel better,I understand youre having a really tough time and just want to make yourself feel better in whatever way you can..i do to again now.I have been a hypocrite,im now really glad you pointed this out to me,thankyou.
So I dont expect us to just carry on like nothing has happened and I understand if you dont like me very much right now[i dont me much right now either],but I hope we can work at being friends, that is if you want to also of course,I hope one day that we can get on as well as we did when you first came here,I know that might take time so I dont expect you to just forgive me.I need to swallow some humble pie and earn your respect again.

I dont really do things like smashing bottles over peoples heads and things when im drunk or sober,Ive never done anything like that...if I were drunk I might suggest skinny dipping..or try and come on to you and you might tell me to get lost lol....but im pretty placid really.Thanks for the drink...pours you some of mine.Cool beatles tune..your signature is working ! lol.
I love sitting round a camp fire..ive allways wanted to sit around a camp fire on the beach,I LOVE the sea.....we could watch Kenny surfing for some cool entertainment.....then he could teach us and we could start a new sport...surfing while off our faces..

Mark you missed off kennys head scarf and shades 8) ...you can leave his clothes off though :lol: [i hope that wasnt out of order] :?

Darren









This seems about accurate though...lol :lol:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh so good, waer under the bridge guys!! Nice you have reached a new understanding, theres a nice vibe round here at the moment, id hate to see it mellow out x


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> "AntiSocial"
> make me mark!!!


OK
Anti:







Hey Babes, ju want spit wit dat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I,d date him.... :lol: Mark....the smiley dude i mean...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I would have his spit on my burger!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol that's a good one of Antisocial.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

We need Hazel now.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

OK. know exactily what to do.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking forward to that LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark I tried to draw you in paint...but couldnt do a body...I am bored..very bored and drunk...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: PERFECT :lol: :lol:

My kids came running over to see what I was laughing about.
They are laughing now too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

And the gorgious Kenny.....

Peace


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Yaaa hooo.
We need a place for this art.

A cross between Kenny and a monkey with makeup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

And the extremley beautiful Robsy...with flowers in her hair.










I think i am in shit trouble tommorow...but its just for fun....my drunken fun more prescisley.I love u guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> A cross between Kenny and a monkey with makeup.


  Are you dissing my art lol....i cant draw in that stupid paint programme but its fun trying.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> And the extremley beautiful Robsy...with flowers in her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAA

HAAAAAAA

She is very beautiful.
She looks like a native Indian who just saw a cowboy drop his pants.

Drawing in paint is fun because it is nearly impossible

I love you.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Good night.
Keep drawing.
I am going to do Hazel tomorrow...if you know what I am saying.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Mark I tried to draw you in paint...but couldnt do a body...I am bored..very bored and drunk...


LMAO!! Nice work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Keep drawing???......im scared im gonna get in trouble.....hmmmm.......OK then ,but these bare no resemblence to these beautiful people, really....... :? the pixys made ME do it honestly, look at them!  .

And the hot pretty Peachy









Kenny number 2









goodnight Mark luvu2


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lynsey thanks a lot for your response. I really wasn't expecting that. I accept your apology and apologize as well as I am sure I said things that were out of line as well. I understand things just come out, we're all suffering so bad in our own ways and it's easy to just let loose on the internet. I'm glad we are able to come to terms and be friends again. I have nothing against you, I am always more happy when I let go of grudges so don't think I'm here on the other side thinking your a twat (is that a bad word in the UK? lol). I like your drawing too by the way lol. Thanks again for the apology.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am going to do Hazel tomorrow...if you know what I am saying.


No Mark I dont know what youre saying mate..lol.....what are you saying?...

Thanks kenny  ....im really glad to...I was feeling quite level headed when i wrote it so maybe thats the real me......yeah "twat"...is a rude word for a females genital organs...i have been a complete front bottom... :lol:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> > "AntiSocial"
> > make me mark!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i fuckin love it

edit: whats in my hand? and am i breaking down a wall?

edit 2: nevermind thats just me workin at mcds


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Good night.
> Keep drawing.
> I am going to do Hazel tomorrow...if you know what I am saying.


This is going to be interesting...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

The beautiful sexy Halezlnutta......










Hope u like it hun..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I think its a barbaque Matt...but technichaly[sp?} speaking its still got a wall in it...and you could bash down a wall with a spatula or a sausage fork if u was determined enough i ghess ..


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Aw thanx Spirit! It's cute! I kinda look like Dora the Explorer. Lol. Nice work


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Aw thanx Spirit! It's cute! I kinda look like Dora the Explorer


 :lol: ..sorry....i think you got off lightly though...i think peachy and Robs will kill me... :? ..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Spirit said:


> The beautiful sexy Halezlnutta......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH My god look how I spelt your name..LOL..i spelt it how it sounds drunk....


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow! haha thanks spirit.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Spirit said:


> And the extremley beautiful Robsy...with flowers in her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LYNSEY!!!!! I absolutely LOVE IT - I am so honoured thank you!!!! NOw we just need to see you! So we can make some DP art too xxx Im inspired!!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

[quote name="Mark]

HAAAAAAA

HAAAAAAA

She is very beautiful.
She looks like a native Indian who just saw a cowboy drop his pants.

Drawing in paint is fun because it is nearly impossible

I love you.[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA MARK!!! And what a FINE cowboy he was too!!!! LLELELELELELLEELELELE (that was meant to be indian thing they do! hope u got that haha) xx

P.S I SEEM TO BE THE ONLY RETARD THAT CANT USE THIS QUOTE OPTION!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI

I have suggested to Rev that we have our own SECTION for Dp Artwork  I think it would be cool and also I bet some of you guys have got some art that you have drawn that you would like to share! I don't Im not that talented haha  xx

OK so we already have that section as I have just checked, Ignore my email REV!!! Shame to let these pics go to waste we need to store them somewhere!!!!! xx


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


>


Hazel, so that?s you with the backpack on!
Uncanny likeness Spirit. You must have channeled something.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Spirit, lol just wondering.....does Hazel have selotape (sticky tape) over her mouth? lmao x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Spirit, lol just wondering.....does Hazel have selotape (sticky tape) over her mouth? lmao x


 :lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh, well i was thinking that we would put them on the homepage of the site boucing around, greeting everybody.

do you think that would scare people off?

haha oh geez i do love my character!

ps. robyn...learn how to use quotes


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

im trying !


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> oh, well i was thinking that we would put them on the homepage of the site boucing around, greeting everybody.
> 
> do you think that would scare people off?
> 
> ...


hahaha that would be awesome.

i want to draw! but i don't think i have paint on my computer. i have a mac. does anyone know if i have paint?

PS: I've been doin' some art lately, I'll post some pics in the art section. Nice pictures by the way, i want to paint people so bad!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Spirit, lol just wondering.....does Hazel have selotape (sticky tape) over her mouth? lmao x


LMAO!. :lol: ..NO! LOL..its a sexy cartoon pout.....my tummy hurts from laughing now i think i just poped a rib... :lol:



peachyderanged said:


> haha oh geez i do love my character!


 :lol: .............really?.or is that sarcasm..lol...im glad.I was so bloody worried you would kill me.

Maybe we can turn them into smileys.......designer smileys.Have all the art in this thread in one place in the art section[a sticky post] so we can link from them and others should add their own to them also.

Love yas
Lynseyx.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i want to draw! but i don't think i have paint on my computer. i have a mac. does anyone know if i have paint?
> 
> PS: I've been doin' some art lately, I'll post some pics in the art section. Nice pictures by the way, i want to paint people so bad!


What I did was not art ..lol..I can only do cartoony things really for fun.......I like graffiti also.I LOVE your art(sp?) Kenny you are very talented.

If you have paint on your computer ,it,ll be in programmes somewhere,I think .

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> hazelnutta said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lol...must have done Mark.

have to put my piccy up sometime this week then you lot can get your own back on me lol.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ok, how do u all do the quotes from diff people in the one email? I think u are all just showing off!! hahah i want my pic lyns on a t/shirt x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG your avator! :lol: LOL.

You know when youre posting robs and youre typing your message in the reply box,if you scroll down the screen you can see the previous posts.If you want to quote any of those posts in your reply you just click the quote button in the post you want to quote and it comes up in your reply box.

Lynsey x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I FEEL 100 TIMES SMARTER



Spirit said:


> OMG your avator! :lol: LOL.
> 
> You know when youre posting robs and youre typing your message in the reply box,if you scroll down the screen you can see the previous posts.If you want to quote any of those posts in your reply you just click the quote button in the post you want to quote and it comes up in your reply box.
> 
> Lynsey x





Robsy said:


> ok, how do u all do the quotes from diff people in the one email? I think u are all just showing off!! hahah i want my pic lyns on a t/shirt x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Lyns (do you mind me callin you Lyns?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Course I dont mind Kenny 



Robsy said:


> I FEEL 100 TIMES SMARTER


Yay Robs.lol

Does anyone know who I forgot?.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

darren?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

love love love all around to all of you! (where's the kissy face one?)

spirit, i won't kill you. my girl is so sexy. :wink: 

kenny, i think there's a program on macs but it's not called paint. i think it's called apple works and somewhere in there you can do a program just like paint.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> love love love all around to all of you! (where's the kissy face one?)


Love Love to you too Peachy! )))Hugs(((


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> darren?


I think Mark did one of Darren already. Would love to see Spirit's version tho hehe...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

"Im Darren








Sniffing lavendar gave me man boobs  ...Look at these bicepts babygirls :mrgreen: ..you want me sooo bad dont you,Come get some Quacky luuuvvvvv!!!! youll be dpd cured... No Pushing form an ordally que. :mrgreen: "

Sorry Daz...its for the ladies....Take it like a man :mrgreen: luv you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Love 2 u 2 Peachy.Im glad youre not going to kill me.  Yeah we do need a kissy smiley dont we..Mmmwwwwahhhh!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL. Hopefully that one will get Darren in on this thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hopefully.  but he better behave himself lol.like moi lol


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, I love my new look!!
I just want to touch myself for some reason?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> Oh, I love my new look!!
> I just want to touch myself for some reason?


LOL


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

oooo peachy, dont do that around me, i have a thing for cute women. meow hahaha


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Oh, I love my new look!!
> I just want to touch myself for some reason?


It's Mark disguised as Peachy hehe.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lmfao i completely fell for that one hahahahahah


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsy said:


> oooo peachy, dont do that around me, i have a thing for cute women. meow hahaha


Ya me to  .....lol.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew it!!
The only way to get girls is to be one!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Robsy said:


> lmfao i completely fell for that one hahahahahah


i fell for it too! 
MARK what are you doing?? :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> Robsy said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao i completely fell for that one hahahahahah
> ...


I just wanted to be attractive for a bit.
I will go back to what I deserve.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenny: aahhhahahahhaaaaaahhhahaha....Hey peach, do you want to come on my board?........Ahhahhahaa
Peach: aaahhhaahaha....Do I ever!!!!.... ahahaa....









Kenny: aahhhahahahhaaaaaahhhahaha...Peace out!....ahhhaha....Let's get married.......aaahahhahaahaha
Peach: aaaahaahhahahahhaaahahhahhahaahahahhhhhaaaaahahahhhahhahhahhahhahaahhahahaaaaaa..................


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahahaha. my goodness, this is hilarious!!!! i love them mark love them


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> "Im Darren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Palm in face*... *Shakes head while smirking*... *sigh*... *Shrugs shoulders*.... lol What to say to that one? Wordless on that one folks! :lol:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Wordless on that one folks!


ooooo in that case...make some then spirit? hehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Kenny: aahhhahahahhaaaaaahhhahaha....Hey peach, do you want to come on my board?........Ahhahhahaa
> Peach: aaahhhaahaha....Do I ever!!!!.... ahahaa....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. :lol: ...Excellent work Mark.

lol Daz....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

MORE ART!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

I dunno who else to draw..


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hazel:








Hello from down under!
Shrimps on the barbi!!!. Look at the size of that shrimp. It is bigger than the chicken in my hand!!
Oh look, I am going to have a baby. Now I don't have to worry about anything!! Hurray!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Kenny: aahhhahahahhaaaaaahhhahaha....Hey peach, do you want to come on my board?........Ahhahhahaa
> Peach: aaahhhaahaha....Do I ever!!!!.... ahahaa....
> 
> 
> ...


ahhahahahhahahahhahahahhhahahahhahahahahahha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hey peachy we should do this is real life - go get drunk and surf and say these quotes" hahahahhahahhhhhhhaaaaaahhahahahahhahahahhaah


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


>


LOL winner


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I dunno who else to draw..


Draw Erin!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> love love love all around to all of you! (where's the kissy face one?


----
Its not very good...but the first one I did ended up looking like boy goarge :? ...you know what it is..im not drunk yet.



Mark said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno who else to draw..
> ...


Oh blimey......I could......but shouldnt lol....i could though ...ok i might.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

yay i just found some beer..its bitter though...yuck..but itll do i spose.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> yay i just found some beer..its bitter though...yuck..but itll do i spose.


And shes off!!!!

Oh my god, look at her go!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What do those circles next to the posts with stars and scrolling letters and light bulbs mean?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

wtf mark? lol

hey come in the chat we are all having a party x


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

eh? mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

eh? mark


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Hazel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> What do those circles next to the posts with stars and scrolling letters and light bulbs mean?


Exqueeze me? Beg ur pardon?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahhaa :lol: this community is getting funnier by the day.



surfingisfun001 said:


> hey peachy we should do this is real life - go get drunk and surf and say these quotes" hahahahhahahhhhhhhaaaaaahhahahahahhahahahhaah


okay! please teach me to surf! i'm comin to cali 8) 
mark tells me he thinks we are going to get married or somethin.

OH YES. spirits getting drunk. i can't wait to see more of her creations.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachy you were the only one not in the chatroom today :x :x :x


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> peachy you were the only one not in the chatroom today :x :x :x


Ya, whats up wth that?
You got a life or something?
:wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i was busy with class all today aww i missed it! actually i was on earlier this morning for a little while. hopefully next time i can be on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> OH YES. spirits getting drunk. i can't wait to see more of her creations.


I left you a kissy smiley on the last page..but its not very good coz i was sober.....no my creations tonight are very depressing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > yay i just found some beer..its bitter though...yuck..but itll do i spose.
> ...


LOL I missed this earlier.
:lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh. no i saw it spirit. and i love it. maybe i'll use it next time i want to send some love.

do you guys know that shake it song by metro station or the paper planes song by MIA?
those are great feel good songs.

aww bummer i missed robyn tonight. she's probably sleeping now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love how the section for this is called "oxy saved my life today" by surfingisfun001.

Lynsey can have her laughs now. **pukes off second floor**


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lolololololol


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Sighs.....Im not laughing Kenny,I was never laughing at you.I hope you feel better real soon hun.

But if u keep pukling all over the forum ,i might have to come and sort you out. 

Lynsey x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

blaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh**pukes up left lung* sigh, eh it was doomed for cancer anyways


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Hot pic peachy 8) [avator].....i bagsy you first


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 8) bag me
your avatar is lookin fine too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

k new avatar for me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

grrrr it's giving me dimension problems. how do i change the size from the file on my comp?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the new avatars.
Mine is not going to get laid any time soon, but he is happy watching tv and collection unemployment benefits.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: was thinkin about doin that myself.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

u cant have peachy!!!!!! well we have to share lynsey haha.

Mark dont worry! Put on a cowboy hat and we are good to go hahaha.

I still cant change my pic sizes god damnit x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i figured it out. upload it on photobucket. and then change the size to tiny. then it works.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i figured it out. upload it on photobucket. and then change the size to tiny. then it works.


wow, nice change! i knew you could do it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Just look at this page.
It is bloody funny.
We should pay spirit for these avatars


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes we should!! Spirit how much? lol x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya how much, Im only in debt $1500.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Ya how much, Im only in debt $1500.


 Check your PMs I got to tell you something.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

man i feel like i should change my avatar now! can't decide between this one or spirits creation.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> man i feel like i should change my avatar now! can't decide between this one or spirits creation.


The one you have now is cool.
But change it for a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> grrrr it's giving me dimension problems. ?


Does that sound funny to anyone else?...just me...."As i once said on speed"..or somthing like it...most probably....



Robsy said:


> u cant have peachy!!!!!! well we have to share lynsey haha.
> 
> Mark dont worry! Put on a cowboy hat and we are good to go hahaha.


 :wink: lol.

Dont be sillys......my love is free...or something cheesy like that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG IM IN LOVE WITH LYNSEY


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweet.Thankyou for bein love with me.I love you 2....i love ALL of you.

There is SO much love in this thread....its making me dizzy...we,re a bunch of cheesy quavers arent we....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenny would you paint a good version of this so that I can put it on a shirt for the contest.








*
THIS IS HOW I FEEL FOR F-CK SAKES!!!!!!*


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's scary! i can't even look at that, much less wear it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I,d wear it...I hate dolls they terrify me :evil: ...So I feel like stabbing them.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:
 

> that's scary! i can't even look at that, much less wear it!


Ya it is scary.

It looks like a gut trying to kill a baby. 
It's just not right.

But now i am laughing. I just don't know.

The psycho guy makes me laugh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Its kinda trippy......the Door looks like it has an eye.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > that's scary! i can't even look at that, much less wear it!
> ...


I know what to do.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

no


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

no


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

That Fits!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

What the hell is going on here?! :shock: :shock: :shock:

(???????)


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao..


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mass murder. it looks like they are killahs on the loose demonstrating on the doll what they are going to do to the shrink next


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Now I know why you did not send Spirit your picture.

EverDream:








Fools!!
They think I am from Israel.
They think I am a girl.
And they don't think my avatar is me!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

LMFAO. :lol:

oh crap i thought you aimed this at me!...im sooo slooowww tonight...i cant keep up with anything..its all to MUCH! god damn it.I have become an internet junkie!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you are strong enough to take this abuse from me.








Mom: What are you looking at dear?
Spirit: I think they can see me. I think they always could. They can see each other but they did not tell me that they could see me.
Mom: Just you dear? Everyone knew but you?
Spirit: All the post are about me. I can see it now.
Mom: Oh dear.
Spirit: Look Mom, just leave the f-cking beer and get out of here.
Mom: You arn't telling them that we are mean to you again are you?
Spirit: JUST GET OUT!!!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

mark, my tummy hurts SO much from laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Clover is next. I challenge anyone to a clover cleaver cartoon contest!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hhahhahahahah. the fun never ends.

PAGE 17 OF OXY SAVED MY LIFE

more mark!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Robsy said:


> mark, my tummy hurts SO much from laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO!!!!!!! :lol: Mark!
...so does mine Robs..,It got funnier with every sentence,you must be able to see me...its a ..
"con-spirit-cy".i know it is..Coz how,d ya know my mum looks like that? huh?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya how much, Im only in debt $1500.
> ...


What do you want to tell me Mark?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Kenny would you paint a good version of this so that I can put it on a shirt for the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg that is hilarious.i dont even need to paint it your's is perfect


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> That Fits!


hahahhahaahhahahhaha perfect!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Now I know why you did not send Spirit your picture.
> 
> EverDream:
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCKING SHIT, I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mark it takes a genius to think of that


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahaha thats fuckin funny as hell mark


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

im gonna have to have a drawing session too hahahaha, lol at all our avatars, from oxy to avatars, to art work


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

It is so easy now with computers. I have never even thought of drawing anything because as I said somewhere before my wife can?t tell the difference between my drawing of a cat and our 5 year olds drawing.

The chat room was fun as hell last night. The sun was coming up in some peoples countries wile it was going on that?s how much of a buzz it is.
Sometimes I just go on and read. It's great. Do it

Thanks Robsy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya the chat really helps bring all of us closer together. matt get on the chat man!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark said:


> Now I know why you did not send Spirit your picture.
> 
> EverDream:
> 
> ...


I did send my picture to spirit 

And... OMG! :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, you'll never know...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL that is my favorite. I almost pissed my pants when i saw the dolphin face with hands at the computer!!! hahahahhaa


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

holy crap, thats a dolphin? with bird poo on its head? wtf?!!!!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> holy crap, thats a dolphin? with bird poo on its head? wtf?!!!!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Robsy said:


> holy crap, thats a dolphin? with bird poo on its head? wtf?!!!!


You taking the piss out of my art?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robsy said:


> holy crap, thats a dolphin? with bird poo on its head? wtf?!!!!


I think it's a dolphin hat (right mark)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robsy said:


> holy crap, thats a dolphin? with bird poo on its head? wtf?!!!!


I think it's a dolphin hat (right mark)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

What do you think about my new signature and avatar?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

EverDream said:


> What do you think about my new signature and avatar?


For me the avatar is good, but what can i do with that in a cartoon?

I am going to replace the bird poop with a hat. bTW is short guy hair.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, now it's perfect! I'm happy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark said:


> EverDream said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about my new signature and avatar?
> ...


I try to draw serious and it goes cartoon...i try to draw cartoon and it goes serious...thats my life....i cant perform on demand,it has to random.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

EverDream said:


> Ok, now it's perfect! I'm happy!


Yes it is all perfect. Spirit, that makes me want to see her real photo.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark I thank GOD for you man! No one has made me laugh like you have since I've had DP, NO ONE!!!

EVERDREAM YOU ARE SUPER FUNNY TOO, IM GLAD WE HAVE SOME FUN PEOPLE GOING AROUND THE FORUM.


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

Kenny,I wish my wife saw things the way you do. All I get is this :roll:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Brenna said:


> Kenny,I wish my wife saw things the way you do. All I get is this :roll:


That was Mark not Brenna. But if she ends up with a wife that is fine by me. Whatever makes her happy.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahahah beautiful beautiful mark, like always. :lol: 
i'm so out of it i was wondering why the heck you were making a happy halloween poster at the wrong time of year...and then i realized.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

mark, how much of a genius are u please, that is soooooooooo funny wait till everyone sees this hahahaha xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Halloween is my favourite day of the whole year and you made me into a sperm   ...a sperm???.....i mean an overie i could live with ,but a sperm?....commits suicide by throwing myself into my own cauldron.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yes i did find that lynseys character wasn't very consistent with her personality. hmmmm?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh its a ghost!.........i dont feel like a ghost anymore tho and the name spirit has nothing to do with ghosts but i can see how you used it now.  lol......duh duh and duh at me again...i got the flu so excuse my stupidness.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> yes i did find that lynseys character wasn't very consistent with her personality. hmmmm?


How about yours peach?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Mark I thank GOD for you man! No one has made me laugh like you have since I've had DP, NO ONE!!!
> 
> EVERDREAM YOU ARE SUPER FUNNY TOO, IM GLAD WE HAVE SOME FUN PEOPLE GOING AROUND THE FORUM.


Thanks! Even though I didn't really say anything funny lol I just cooperate with crazy Mark and other guys here :roll:

And why am I so short in the cartoon? I'm not a midget!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

EverDream said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark I thank GOD for you man! No one has made me laugh like you have since I've had DP, NO ONE!!!
> ...


Oh boy.
I knew somebody would be offended :wink:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahahahahaha whats that in my hand


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> hahahahahahaha whats that in my hand


I should have made it a bat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I like your mind Mark =).


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

MUST...DESTROY...EVIL...INTERNETCABLES


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom, did you notice the little flag on your shirt?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Brenna said:


> Kenny,I wish my wife saw things the way you do. All I get is this :roll:


Ya that's the difference between males and females (some)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy crap mark, that is a masterpiece at its best! You could sell that man, for sure!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark said:


> Inzom, did you notice the little flag on your shirt?


Yes I did mark,and however masterfully composed it was i?d rather have it be the canadian flag. Do you have any younger sisters or cousins or know any female with a pulse that would like to enter gloruous marriage for my citizenship?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom, did you notice the little flag on your shirt?
> ...


You can marry my mom for free.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Mark!!

I should draw something ey.

I love drawing.

Hazel's drawings.... Coming soon to a forum near you :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Me either! 

happy birthday Hazel.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOHOO!! Thank you :mrgreen:

LET'S PARTAAAYYYY!!!  8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I know







what to do.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spirit, I laugh every time I see myself.
If I keep eating the kids cookies I m going to look like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay so now you can all see me...you can get your own back...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

This thread will allways be a happy place to me now..i learnt a lot here......I wont let it die.......


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hazelnutta's art thread -- Poetry & Art section.

Lyns, looks like this thread will never end.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Lyns said:


> This thread will allways be a happy place to me now..i learnt a lot here......I wont let it die.......


Yeah, I like this thread! We can't let it die!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I will do another cartoon if that helps.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

please mark!!! do it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I need some material. hum


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm sure there's something on the forum you will find worthy.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i'm sure there's something on the forum you will find worthy.


 I am looking


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Groovy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

damn peachys lookin fine these days ;-)


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

peachy has always looked fine! kenny bust a move, i mean it, maybe she will like u back...who knows? take a chance take a chance teka teka teka chance ( supposed to be abba) 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Robsy said:


> maybe she will like u back...who knows?


Yes Kenny do it,you never know....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh becareful about homosexualities feelings Mark... you might make some folk cry and tell mum.

No need to be worried tho, everybody knows you're "only" being funny.... pissing joke.

I like ya tho... =)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

The text is all messed up and I can't fix it.
I wish people could see what it was supposed to look like.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mm mm 
that voice of kennys is sounding fine these days...

mark: thanks for the giggle.
OH okay. i'm visiting my friend in chicago november 13-16. i have this sneaking sensation that maybe that was the weekend you have been talking about that you are going to that thing. IF SO, that means we were meant to meet that weekend and i will for sure come to whatever it this that i'd be going to. if not, then just ignore this lol


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OH MY GOD, A DP LOVE MATCH!! 2 of my fav people , im so happy like im so excited, jinny i will respond to ur mail, i have loads to say just tryig to figure out how to put it all hahaha love u munchkin x


----------



## Miniskinny (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey guys,
Trying to make it back onto a topic that's somewhat relevant to the initial subject, has anyone had extensive experience using Opiates for temporary relief of their DP/DR? I'd definitely not recommend to try it, however I'd be interested if it was found that they would relieve symptoms, as that could possibly offer insight as to the area of the brain that is causing this disorder. 
As for myself, I have used Opiates about ten times since my significant onset of DP, however it has not really relieved the symptoms as much as it has simply made me care significantly less about them. This is, I fear, the only real advantage of the use of Opiates concerning the treatment of DP/DR. However, I am certainly open to other input; anyone else have any qualitative self-analysis to offer?
Thanks,
-Mini


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Mini I think you would be better starting a new post for that now,this one has just got siily. 

Hahahaha Mark. :lol:

Omg Robs,you did match some people up in the end!  :wink:

Lynsey x.


----------



## brittnmarin (Oct 8, 2008)

Of Course you're gonna feel better on oxy's. That why they are so addicting. My son (from Newport Beach) just came home 7 weeks ago and he was nearly dead. He got hooked on oxy's and was taking 30 x 80mg's per day. don't mess with them. I got DP on March 29, 2007 and still have it. It gets better when I'm busy. Find something fun to do. Go out. Force yourself. I know that the most comfortable I feel is when its night time and I'm watching tv. I still do everything I want to do. Don't think about it anymore. Don't go on this website for awhile. It just keeps the DP alive by thinking, obsessing over it. Every once in awhile I go online and look it up since I'm hoping there will be a cure but I always feel worse after reading peoples blogs. I don't like to hear that people have lived with it for years. That sucks!! I'm off for another few months. Take care.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Miniskinny said:


> Hey guys,
> Trying to make it back onto a topic that's somewhat relevant to the initial subject, has anyone had extensive experience using Opiates for temporary relief of their DP/DR? I'd definitely not recommend to try it, however I'd be interested if it was found that they would relieve symptoms, as that could possibly offer insight as to the area of the brain that is causing this disorder.
> As for myself, I have used Opiates about ten times since my significant onset of DP, however it has not really relieved the symptoms as much as it has simply made me care significantly less about them. This is, I fear, the only real advantage of the use of Opiates concerning the treatment of DP/DR. However, I am certainly open to other input; anyone else have any qualitative self-analysis to offer?
> Thanks,
> -Mini


Oxy made me completely forget about all my problems and just put me into a state of euphoria. The problem is that after a while your body adapts to the drug and you quickly become dependant on it. after only a few weeks of using it I quickly found myself addicted and my tolenance had already gone up. I'd wake up and my DP and everything else was 10 x worse til i did oxy. it's definately not a cure for DP however can take away your symptoms and make you feel euphoria but only for a certain amount of time


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

And we come full circle..........as life does.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

does mean i have reached nirvana?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

hahahaha.........ye well I suppose you could say you have had a realisation or enlightenment of sorts and now youre alot wiser! luv yas. :wink:

Lynsey x.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

cool, im enlightened 8) damn. i had something i seriously wanted to say.....crap what was it???!?!?!?!?!

OOOO YA>>>>....... MARK - Thank you for giving me John Lennon glasses  I love John Lennon, he is God to me right now.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, John Lennon is God Kenny.

P.s I have a small crush on your friend Kyle from the bungalow. Id like him please. x


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Did Mark give you jhon lennon glasses in your avator or did I ? I thought I did ,Are me and mark the same person??..and i forgot haha....nothing would suprise me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

00o0oo did you draw that pic Lyns????


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah yes you did, and thank you for it. I love it. I wish you were on. I just re-read this whole post. I was such an idiot. Again my apologies to you for the many many comments I said that were very hurtful. I can be an ass sometimes. I am glad Mark and Robsy chimed in. Changed the whole thread. More so I am glad that this didn't ruin our conversations and friendship. I value it, I really do. Thank you for being my friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey,I dunno why you are apologising to me ,I was a bitch at the start lol.
I thank Peachy though forever and ever for pulling me up on it ,she was the first person to ever challenge me about it-I have much respect and love for that girl.

Thankyou for being my friend to Kenny,luv ya. :wink:

Lynsey x.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!1!!!!!!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I...haven't eaten oxy or any members of its family in months.

Someone please help.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yes i also need help ego, the urge has returned


----------

